# POP Method (BLD Method)



## jukurenzz (Mar 10, 2018)

My blindfold method. Based off of old pochmann but you solve edge and corner cycles at the same time. Must have knowledge of OP to understand.

Disclaimer: You will not set WR with this method. There are much more efficient/faster methods out there. But if your looking to improve your OP solves or use a better method then OP without needing to learn complex methods like commutators or just looking for a new and unique way to do BLD solves then welcome!!!

Disclaimer 2: I ramble XD Skip to minute 6:52 to skip the rambling and get to the point


----------



## Alex B71 (Mar 10, 2018)

First off, Amazing quality of production.

But honestly, i don't think this method is better than Original OP for these reasons.

1. Complications in setup moves, adding thinking time
2. memo fluidity is destroyed and made very complicated (compared to normal memo), also adding thinking time.
3. Choice of ALG (many target areas can be chosen, you could opt to do this exact thing using only the Y perm), adding more thinking time.

It does look like a fun thing to do though, but learning M2/TuRBo for edges would be simpler and alot faster.

After giving this an actual BLD attempt i do see this as an upgrade over Original OP based purely on move count, it would just take a lot less time to learn M2 and a few basic pure corner comms and you would be achieving far faster times than this could ever offer, but if someone would prefer this and enjoy it more than that's all that really matters.


----------



## mark49152 (Mar 10, 2018)

Nice video and interesting idea. 

My view is that if you want to solve two pieces at a time at the cost of more complex setups, it would make more sense to solve two pieces of the same type by setting up two targets to a 3-cycle. After learning a few simple 8-move 3-cycles, most of the setups can be achieved in only 2 moves.

That way you avoid the memo complications and have a nicer transition into full 3-style.


----------



## Vadim Melnikov (Mar 11, 2018)

I am a bit scared of its name)


----------

